# Fliegerhorst!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, what?!

Fliegerhorst is a new resin kit maker, and their first few releases are Luft '46 subjects. YAY!

This is their 1/48 kit of the Blohm und Voss P.208/3, which was a rear-engined pusher-propellored design for a fighter that was never built.

My color scheme shows it as it may have looked in the service of 9./JG 54 in defense of the Reich.

The decals are all scavenged from Aeromaster sheet, except for the shark's mouth (how could I NOT put one on this thing!?) and the eyeballs.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! Great looking model! Makes me want to do some of those '46 models!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

As Always Mr.Payne,Beautiful work! Did they ever have a flying prototype?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I recall from my reading, no, but they made some flying models to try the idea out. But this particular design was scrapped in favor of their jet-engined variant, which looks like this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bv_p212.html
But that also never flew.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job on your Blohm & Voss!

That is a neat looking a/c, years ago I read where someone had built a giant scale R/C model of this a/c and it flew quite well.

Agentsmith


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

Just checked them out, to bad they charge an arm and a leg for a kit (does it include the diorama)? lol
I am a fanatic on German WW2 aircraft projects. Models of them are unbelivibly hard to come by. I finaly find some good ones and they go for round $100...great.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not THAT hard to find, but most of them are resin kits, and thus expensive. If you hit www.luft46.com and go to the bottom of the front page, there are links to most of the manufacturers of luft 46 kits. Squadron Mail Order ( www.squadron.com ) sells Planet Models, Special Hobby and maybe some of the others. That's where I get most of mine. The others, well, you just have to order it straight from the maker (like Sharkit), and deal with the international postage and the payment hassle.


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

I know where to get em, but i wish the i had a retail shop that sold Planet models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ditto! It would be nice to browse an aisle of Sharkit and Unicraft and RS kits. 

Although every March at the NJ Mosquitocon, the guy who imports RS kits has a table.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Gehzeunzheit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Danke


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

As usual .... Beautiful work John. 

Swamp Skunk


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, stinky! Nice to see ya back.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

EXcellent job on this one, John!

Regards, Dan


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! Impressive work, John. :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/index.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sean! Where ya been?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Here and there. But I'm back, and I brought much Tanks! 

Sean


----------

